
Fast-async – async and await using syntax transformation at compile-time - guifortaine
https://github.com/MatAtBread/fast-async
======
baq
Why the title doesn't say it's about JS? It could be about Python or C#, etc.

------
sdegutis
If this is better than having built-in support for it in the language, why
don't all languages with async & await do it this way?

~~~
bradstewart
It's not. JS doesn't actually have built in support for async/await yet.

~~~
michaelmior
Rather, common implementations of JS engines don't support async/await yet.

